# Small infantry man



## FNG (9 Oct 2005)

I have a close friend who just signed up for the infantry hoping to go through bmq with me.....but....This guy is only 150lbs and not very built...he is fast runner though but i don't think he'll be able to carry his weight in the field and quit in the fist few days.....Our recruiter had no problem signing him up but i still assume he'll just get killed in there......has anyone seen a small guy like that make it through....i'm trying to get him to go airforce where he'll be in less demand for intence strength but maybe you could reply to this and let him know what he's infor....thx all!


----------



## D-n-A (9 Oct 2005)

Just because your friend has a small build doesn't mean he'll make a poor infantryman. Aslong an he's in good shape, wants to be there an gives it 100% he should make it through. 

Why are you trying to talk him out of it though? What experiance do you have that makes you think he won't be able to do well.


----------



## Trinity (9 Oct 2005)

I'm 150 ish..   5,11

been serving in infantry units at least 10 years of
my total time

I can do it....  anyone can do it....

tunel rats in vietnam were small guys.. 
and smaller targets when the firefight starts..

I wouldn't want to be 6'2 and 220 and be in the infantry!!!


----------



## Britney Spears (9 Oct 2005)

Well, if he listens to you, he can't be too bright, so yeah, infantry would be a bad choice.


----------



## FNG (9 Oct 2005)

lol...thx guys....just most i've seen of infantry men.....there huge....part of his motive is to get huge so i'll give him credit for goin for it....but i know this guy and i guess i'm not being much of a friend for doubting him.  Thx for the boost of moral guys....cheers!


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Oct 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I wouldn't want to be 6'2 and 220 and be in the infantry!!!



That's why I went "Light" Armoured Recce.
No roof on the jeep, no bruize on the head.
except when subject to driver control stick 


The CF will put the person were they are best suited (we hope)


----------



## scottyeH? (9 Oct 2005)

I'm only 5'8, 145lbs but very fit. My recruiter says its going to be hard for me the first while. But I want that challenge and I have the dedication and the heart. I'm going to give it a 110% soon as I step off that plane and report in at BMQ. Try my hardest and show people that anyone can be infantry if you have the commitment.


----------



## DEVES (9 Oct 2005)

Well you don't have to just be fit physically but mentally also. Just put your mind to it and anything can be done. I wouldn't worry about how much you weigh or even how big your muscles are. 

Just Stick to it and it shouldn't be a problem. If stuffs gettin tough physically just focus on gettin it done and worry about the cuts and bruises later.


Take Care.


----------



## scottyeH? (9 Oct 2005)

Derek said:
			
		

> Well you don't have to just be fit physically but mentally also. Just put your mind to it and anything can be done. I wouldn't worry about how much you weigh or even how big your muscles are.
> 
> Just Stick to it and it shouldn't be a problem. If stuffs gettin tough physically just focus on gettin it done and worry about the cuts and bruises later.
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## paracowboy (9 Oct 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I wouldn't want to be 6'2 and 220 and be in the infantry!!!


somebody call me?

There are many, many infantrymen who are the same size as your friend. Sometimes they have to work harder. Sometimes, their size is a distinct advantage. I respect them all.

Ain't the size of the dog in the fight...


----------



## Trinity (9 Oct 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> The CF will put the person were they are best suited (we hope)



Yeah.. isn't that anywhere they're short people???!!!???

meeting quotas?   lol   : : ;D


----------



## paracowboy (9 Oct 2005)

ha! The Padre made a pun! 'Short people' - 'short' people! Get it? Ha!


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (9 Oct 2005)

> This guy is only 150lbs and not very built



I came in weighing 185... In 2 weeks this summer, I went down to 155. 

Btw, you dont have to be very built (you do to a certain degree, but not much more than that). I know of someone in another platoon that weighed 90 pounds and made it through the summer.



> lol...thx guys....just most i've seen of infantry men.....there huge....



 ;D I see the propaganda is working  ;D

In all honesty, once you put on a sweatshirt in the field, thats enough to make you look like you're more built than you are. Replace a sweatshirt with a flack jacket (damn SG) and imagine how you'd come out.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (10 Oct 2005)

Quick question, I'm in gr.11 right now and about 125lbs, i also have a pretty small bone structure in comparison with others, but i really want to go infantry once i graduate university, i know I have alot of time to "fill up" but if it happens that I don't fill up and stay small can I still get in and pass my medical? Also is there a minimum weight? Thanks

UBIQUE!!


----------



## armyvern (10 Oct 2005)

It's determination.

We make cadpat pants in size 6426!! That's 5'2 with a 26 inch waist. You won't be alone! ;D!


----------



## paracowboy (10 Oct 2005)

again, it ain't the size of the dog in the fight...


----------



## Old Ranger (10 Oct 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> again, it ain't the size of the dog in the fight...



It's the ability of the dog handler/trainer...


----------



## RangerDave (31 Oct 2005)

Tell your friend that some of the best Soldiers I know are his size. If he's in good shape and has the drive, he'll do fine.


----------



## ThatsLife (31 Oct 2005)

I'm only 5'7 and 166 pounds...


----------



## BDTyre (2 Nov 2005)

I'm 5'7 and I can almost guaruntee I'm lighter than anyone who's posted yet.

There were bigger guys struggling through some of the PT on my first weekend of BMQ.  Yeah, I will admit I was not the best at PT, but I was certainly not the worst.  I was a good gray man.  

In all seriousness, it really is mostly your mental prep.  If you tell yourself that you can do it, that you won't give up you'll be surprised at what you can do.  The body can be forced to ignore discomfort for a certain amount of time.  Big guys don't necessarily have it any easier than us small guys.


----------



## paracowboy (2 Nov 2005)

Short People got no reason
Short People got no reason
Short People got no reason
To live

They got little hands
Little eyes
They walk around
Tellin' great big lies
They got little noses
And tiny little teeth
They wear platform shoes
On their nasty little feet

Well, I don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
`Round here

Short People are just the same
As you and I
(A Fool Such As I)
All men are brothers
Until the day they die
(It's A Wonderful World)

Short People got nobody
Short People got nobody
Short People got nobody
To love

They got little baby legs
That stand so low
You got to pick 'em up
Just to say hello
They got little cars
That go beep, beep, beep
They got little voices
Goin' peep, peep, peep
They got grubby little fingers
And dirty little minds
They're gonna get you every time
Well, I don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
'Round here


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2005)

Relax, my 9er is 5'7 (same height as me) but weighs a lot less. He's an 031 EP guy. Remember the saying "size doesn't matter"  ;D  I know, this coming from a woman is hard to take, but, trust me I have bigger muscles than my 9er and that's why I weigh more and that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!  ;D

Speaking of above saying and Para's little song is starting to bring back memories of that other song...Salt N Pepa "Don't want no...."  > 

But no, it really doesn't matter!!


----------



## blacktriangle (2 Nov 2005)

Good to see that there are some smaller framed people in the forces.

I'm almost 16 and 5'8 140 lbs...


----------



## paracowboy (2 Nov 2005)

the definitive answer: the army is a reflection of the Canadian people. Just as there are many short, small-framed people in society as a whole, so are there in the CF, and the Infantry in particular. 
Your size, skin colour, religion, gender, race, hair ph factor, or taste in music mean absolutely nothing. These are all outside. What makes a soldier is found inside.


----------



## TetaroSeth (4 Nov 2005)

Jeeze, now I feel like I'll be the only infantryman in the CF (assuming I make it in ) that's over six feet thanks to this thread...


----------



## Armymedic (4 Nov 2005)

The only disadvantage shorter people have in the army is they have to take more steps to go the same distance...

BTW the "average" male between 20-40 in the CF (and Canadian population in general) is 5'9 and 175 lbs.....

What annoys me is young guys (20-25 yrs old) wanting to get big, and weigh more. While noble, and I am sure bulging muscles are attractive to the ladies, pure strength and bulk isn't what is required, power and endurance is.  But thats a rant for another thread.


----------



## scaddie (10 Nov 2005)

I'm 5'3 and 130lbs...never really had much of a problem, it's all in your head.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (10 Nov 2005)

im 150 pounds and 5"9 now, i was  117 when I joined. Do the math.

Another guy who just got in my unit is about my size when i got in , he  cant be more than 120 and he doesnt slow down at all. Bigger guys around 165-170 fell out of ruck marches before he did (and he hasnt yet that ive seen).

Ive seen really big guys wuss out of alot of things, your size really does not matter. It only makes a bit of an advantage either way... obviously being stronger will make your job a bit easier, but 85% of it is all head game.


----------



## Stauds (12 Nov 2005)

Cpl.Banks(Cdt.) said:
			
		

> i really want to go infantry once i graduate university


Why would you want to spend all that time and money on university if you are just going to join infantry after graduating???


----------



## D-n-A (12 Nov 2005)

Stauds said:
			
		

> Why would you want to spend all that time and money on university if you are just going to join infantry after graduating???



Having education is good maybe?
Maybe he wants to be an officer?

Plus, it gives him something to fall back onto after the army, or if you can't do infantry anymore(either by choice, or medical reasons).


----------



## Stauds (12 Nov 2005)

Yea, I could see that. However, what I was saying is: I am sure if someone wanted a *career * in the infantry, four years of training/experience would benefit them far more than 4 years of university. If he wanted to become an officer, or a fallback career, then by all means, go to university.. if not... then I wouldn't go.. Hehe as I am not, I am finishing the term and hopefully leaving for BMQ January.


----------



## GO!!! (12 Nov 2005)

Stauds said:
			
		

> Why would you want to spend all that time and money on university if you are just going to join infantry after graduating???



Yeah, we are all a bunch of cro - magnon mouth breathers in the infantry.

All the smart people use the complicated things - like trucks, radios and keyboards...   :


----------



## Stauds (12 Nov 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Yeah, we are all a bunch of cro - magnon mouth breathers in the infantry.
> 
> All the smart people use the complicated things - like trucks, radios and keyboards...     :


Well, I don't see the point in learning how to prove the limit of a function exists as x approaches infinity... if you are going into Infantry... Which is the reason I am not finishing University before I join infantry. If you want to get a degree and go infantry.. that's fine, but I was saying there isn't a big reason to (IMO).


----------



## GO!!! (12 Nov 2005)

Stauds said:
			
		

> Well, I don't see the point in learning how to prove the limit of a function exists as x approaches infinity... if you are going into Infantry... Which is the reason I am not finishing University before I join infantry. If you want to get a degree and go infantry.. that's fine, but I was saying there isn't a big reason to (IMO).



1. Completing an undergrad degree does not qualify you for any specific job in the Infantry. It does make you eligible to apply for officer as opposed to NCM selection though. The difference there is that the officers lead a platoon of about 36 and the NCMs ARE the 36.

2. I know a number of infanteers with degrees, some who had them prior to joining, others who completed them while in the army. It does'nt make them better troops, but it does open a few more doors when they (inevitably) feel the need to move on to bigger and better things, wither within or outside the CF.

3. Once you are out of the "learning habit" it becomes difficult to go back to doing your homework - so finish the degree while you are young.

4. I have yet to meet anyone in the infantry who said after being in for two years "this is great! I'm going to do it for the next 23 years!" as a result, anyone who has yet to even pass basic yet claims to be a "lifer" or "career soldier" rings especially hollow.

5. While you did use the "IMO" disclaimer after your post, considering you have no firsthand knowledge of the CF, the army, or the infantry in general or in particular, where do you get off telling prospective troops what education will benefit them in the CF?

Keep up the good work Banks.

Stauds, seeing as you already know everything, I'm sure you'll have a great time in training.  >


----------



## KevinB (12 Nov 2005)

GO!!!  -- Excellent post.


----------



## Stauds (13 Nov 2005)

I am sorry, I was wrong. Of course the decision to go for post-sec education will depend on the person, and I was talking about my decision. Sorry for the confusion.

"where do you get off telling prospective troops what education will benefit them in the CF?"
I don't see where I said this, but I am sorry if that was the implied message. Again, I only meant what *I* am doing/deciding. And I will be leaving the post-sec for a later time, when I am more ready for it. But I do give props to anyone who has gotten a degree, my short time in university so far has shown me how difficult that can be.


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Nov 2005)

Hey GO!!! for the record, I am one of those guys that said after 2yrs "this is great I think I'll do this till I retire"..... :dontpanic:

however that bars medical discharge and a higher paying PSC job comes around before then.

Stay in school troops, the more you know the better you are in any field civi or military, in fact I know more then one soldier that has a degree and joined the infantry as an NCM in fact one had almost completed his masters, and another had a degree in Bimolecular engineering.... heck I can't even spell that without a spell checker and yet he is/was one heck of a smart NCM now doing a CFR.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Nov 2005)

so, to summarize: 
1) short people can join and do well. 
2) skinny people can join and do well.
3) short and skinny people can join and do well.
4) education is good.

Any other silly questions?


----------



## The Gues-|- (13 Nov 2005)

So Para, how short and skinny you think?? honestly. :dontpanic:


----------



## alexpb (13 Nov 2005)

I think anyone can succeed if they believe they can.

If your mentality is "damn its going to be too hard, i'm probably not going to make it", you will probably end up failing. Just visualize the goal and make it happen.


----------



## GO!!! (13 Nov 2005)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Hey GO!!! for the record, I am one of those guys that said after 2yrs "this is great I think I'll do this till I retire"..... :dontpanic:



AND you are in the RCR - which exempts you from my blanket statement, as you are most definitely needing a head space and timing check!  ;D

You are one of those guys that relaxes at night in his PT strip, drinking out of your regimental water bottle while practicing your pace - sticking in the shacks and singing regimental songs - are'nt you?! 

I know a "Regimental Ron" when I see one! ;D


----------



## paracowboy (13 Nov 2005)

The Gues-|- said:
			
		

> So Para, how short and skinny you think?? honestly.


No shorter than 5 foot, I would think, although I'm sure there are exceptions. And no lighter than 100 lbs, again, however, there are undoubtedly exceptions. I have seen a Thai woman who stood less than 5' and weighed less than my right leg, who could out-do most infantrymen in North America.



			
				2332Piper said:
			
		

> Why is the sky blue?


The blue color of the sky is due to Rayleigh scattering. Blue light is a shorter wavelength, whereas red is a longer one. As light moves through the atmosphere, most of the longer wavelengths pass straight through. Little of the red, orange and yellow light is affected by the air. 
However, much of the shorter wavelength light is absorbed by the gas molecules that make up the atmosphere (or ionoshpere, I forget which). The absorbed blue light is then radiated in different directions, getting scattered all around the sky. Whichever direction you look, some of this scattered blue light reaches you. Since you see the blue light coming from everywhere overhead, the sky looks blue. 

Next.


----------



## KevinB (13 Nov 2005)

His google-fu is strong...  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Nov 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> AND you are in the RCR - which exempts you from my blanket statement, as you are most definitely needing a head space and timing check!   ;D


 Maybe....but I mean since I'm in the infantry aren't we a little off to begin with?  ;D



			
				GO!!! said:
			
		

> You are one of those guys that relaxes at night in his PT strip, drinking out of your regimental water bottle while practicing your pace - sticking in the shacks and singing regimental songs - are'nt you?!



It's a sad sad life I live....thanks for making me cry with depression! :-[



			
				GO!!! said:
			
		

> I know a "Regimental Ron" when I see one! ;D



Ok well now I'm just hurt!

I'm taking my pace stick and going home!


----------



## DallasC (28 Nov 2005)

Small infantry man? well that'll be me! i'm currently only 5'8 120lbs, mainly because of metabolism.  Now i havn't gone yet, but i've been in past activities and jobs that required alot more strength that i probably had.  The way i got through them was pure determination and that's how i expect to get through the physical part of training.  That's my advice for other people relatively in the same situation as me.


----------

